# Spokane FT



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

Any updates on this trial?


----------



## speedy (Oct 24, 2005)

Open callbacks after combo land / water blind

2. 7. 14. 16. 17. 19. 22. 24. 26. 30. 32. 33. 35. 36. 39. 42. 43. 45. 47. 

19 going to water marks


----------



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks Speedy! Any news on #34 Amateur?


----------



## Jeff Bartlett (Jan 7, 2006)

Open goes to a fifth series land blind 9 dogs


----------



## dekellum (Sep 7, 2010)

Does anyone know the 9 dogs going to the fifth series of the open and the results of the qual?


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

dekellum said:


> Does anyone know the 9 dogs going to the fifth series of the open and the results of the qual?


Dang! I was just getting ready to call you and ask.


----------



## DenverB2B (Feb 22, 2009)

Q results.

1st- Moto/Brooke
2nd-Denver/Huling
3rd-Rocky/Remien
4th-Fletch/Tallman
RJ-Jag/Remien
Jam-Ruger/Calvert
Jam-Tank/Huling


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

Nice job Stan looks like your in good company. Both your dogs did a great job.


----------



## Jeff Bartlett (Jan 7, 2006)

Am win boss pat little 
Open win Charlie koethe


----------



## rolando_cornelio (Jun 28, 2007)

Jeff Bartlett said:


> Am win boss pat little
> Open win Charlie koethe[/QUOTE
> 
> The boss man! Nice work pat!


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Charlie,Chester and Lil!


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Jeff Bartlett said:


> Am win boss pat little
> *Open win Charlie koethe*


Charlie (Charlene) and Lil are on a roll, they just completed her FC last weekend,dont know if that qualifies them for the National but if they arent then they are only a point away (third in Open last week)..way to go girl...


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

They qualified last weekend so the win this weekend is frosting. Congrats to Charlie and Lil. Good luck at the National.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Right on Pat! Great News Congrats!! Probably because you keep good company!!!


----------



## Baby Duck (Jul 14, 2005)

Some one must have the derby results. Please ????


----------



## zydecogator (Aug 21, 2008)

Jeff Weber - 19/Handy
Dennis Miller - 5/Logan
Steve Graafstra - 7/Lady
Don Remien - 17/Tag
Larry Calvert - 8/Chase

and lots of JAMs


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Dennis on Logansecond in the Derby.


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Way to go Dennis! Mama Dora send her love to Logan! 1st and 2nd at 16 months! Congrats . . . 

rita jones


----------



## Baby Duck (Jul 14, 2005)

Thanks. That what I was looking for. Another win for one of my rough x flirt pups !!!


----------



## Gov (Nov 7, 2005)

I see his brother got a second in the Derby at Colonial


----------



## Baby Duck (Jul 14, 2005)

Yes Mickey has a 2nd and a third in his last two derbies. A littermate sister is qaa here in canada at 21 mths. Trying to get ahold of Gary to do a repeat this fall.


----------



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

Any other placement info for Open/Amateur?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Way to go Livvy & Ham.


----------

